# Pendulum harmonic tremolo



## DAJE (Oct 16, 2021)

The last PCB I have until the next shipment arrives, so probably 4-6 weeks. 

I got a few different LDRs, and I was going to socket them, but when the time came I just went with my intuition, grabbed a couple of GL5516s and soldered them in. I did socket the LEDs in case I feel like experimenting, but having tried it as is, I doubt I could improve it. The whole thing worked perfectly from the first time I fired it up.

I did substitute a C100K pot for the C50K - saw that recommended here - and the rate goes from   v  e  r  y     s  l  o  w    i  n  d  e  e  d   to super seasick fluttery. The depth gets very choppy when maxxed, and very subtle at minimum. And the level is LOUD. I have it set where it is in the pics - pointed at the rate LED - and that is still louder than when bypassed. No volume drop with this thing.

The rate LED is nice to have. I went with yellow for both the external LEDs because that worked with the planned decoration. The cheapy AliExpress mini chicken heads were a perfect match and there's plenty of clearance over the LED mounts. Which are Tayda chrome LED holders, very nice and also cheap. 

And it sounds great. Anything from subtle to bonkers. Plenty of fun. The phasey swirl in time with the pulse works well, it isn't too loud and doesn't sound gimmicky. Just a really nice and highly atmospheric set of sounds.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 17, 2021)

Killer look! And those knobs.👌


----------



## drew_t (Oct 19, 2021)

DAJE said:


> And the level is LOUD


The one I built recently is also very loud.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 19, 2021)

Good work @DAJE - this is definitely on my to do list.


----------



## Preverb (Oct 19, 2021)

Has anyone compared both the Pendulum and the Cardinal in person?  At one point, I want to build a cardinal but 1776 seems to be closed indefinitely.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 19, 2021)

That looks great and those are some plump lil chickens


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 19, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Has anyone compared both the Pendulum and the Cardinal in person?  At one point, I want to build a cardinal but 1776 seems to be closed indefinitely.


Its on my to do list


----------



## fig (Oct 19, 2021)

Great looking build! Bummer on the shipping delays. 

@jjjimi84 , I lost my list. Can I borrow yours?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 19, 2021)

fig said:


> Great looking build! Bummer on the shipping delays.
> 
> @jjjimi84 , I lost my list. Can I borrow yours?


You dont want my list, it is so long it makes a thud sound on the grow when unfolded. Kinda like when i unzip

Ba zing


----------



## fig (Oct 19, 2021)

Hey, we _could_ hijack this thread until DAJE get his next order!



jjjimi84 said:


> You dont want my list, it is so long it makes a thud sound on the grow when unfolded. Kinda like when i unzip



You know what they say Dan...


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 19, 2021)

Swing!??! Is that what I am missing?


----------



## fig (Oct 19, 2021)

Well, with "thud-only", it would be more of a _slide _or maybe a _drag?_

Schwing on the other hand, may come into play.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 19, 2021)

fig said:


> Hey, we _could_ hijack this thread until DAJE get his next order!


Be my guest.


----------



## fig (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm hoping it arrives sooner than expected sir. Maybe some treetop flying down south with some dead drops would do you right? I'll need a plane!...and maybe a pilot's license....tbd.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 19, 2021)

fig said:


> I'm hoping it arrives sooner than expected sir. Maybe some treetop flying down south with some dead drops would do you right? I'll need a plane!...and maybe a pilot's license....tbd.


Just checked the tracking:
19 Oct 2021
08:26
Parcel Departed US Gateway
United States

So yes, it's moving. I'm guessing that means it's on a plane, or soon will be. Ordered 24 September, took this long to leave the USA. But the time in the air is nothing, it'll sit for weeks waiting to get sorted and weeks more waiting to get delivered. If I see it in 4 weeks I'll be impressed. 

What'll I do in the meantime? I might be forced to play guitar and use the pedals I've already built.


----------



## Preverb (Oct 20, 2021)

DAJE said:


> Ordered 24 September, took this long to leave the USA. But the time in the air is nothing, it'll sit for weeks waiting to get sorted and weeks more waiting to get delivered. If I see it in 4 weeks I'll be impressed.



I ordered early October.  The package shipped Oct. 7 and the tracking:

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item, 
October 12, 2021 at 3:33 pm LYNDHURST, NJ 07071 

That's it, no other updates.  Is Lyndhurst an exit port from the US?  It kind of looks like there is access to the ocean there.   It will probably be a while before it arrives in Australia. No big deal.  I am still trying to work out how to use Adobe Illustrator so I can put in an order for parts and UV painted enclosures from Tayda.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 20, 2021)

Preverb said:


> I ordered early October.  The package shipped Oct. 7 and the tracking:
> 
> Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item,
> October 12, 2021 at 3:33 pm LYNDHURST, NJ 07071
> ...


Mine sat in Lyndhurst NJ from 1 Oct to today. 

New Jersey certainly has sea ports, but most mail travels by air. That area is a transport hub, I believe, and I also think that once international mail leaves NJ it's "in transit" until it reaches whatever country its going to, so I don't think I'll see another update till it gets scanned into an Australian airport. 

But that'll take weeks (not the actual flight but the processing of the package after it lands) and then weeks more to get to my door. So I think another 4 weeks is minimum for me. Australia Post is starting to improve, but I really don't expect reasonable postage times to be a thing again until well into next year.


----------

